# Debriefing and Thanking Hideo Kojima: MGSV TPP



## Nollog (Sep 2, 2015)

Is he dying?

Sorry I've been out of the loop regarding kojima as I don't enjoy his games.


----------



## oPolo (Sep 2, 2015)

Nollog said:


> Is he dying?
> 
> Sorry I've been out of the loop regarding kojima as I don't enjoy his games.



Yes.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Sep 2, 2015)

Nollog said:


> Is he dying?
> 
> Sorry I've been out of the loop regarding kojima as I don't enjoy his games.


Tried them? And no, he's leaving Konami.


----------



## leon315 (Sep 2, 2015)

everything has the beginning and the ending, there's no need to feel sorrow about it.

The most important thing is we are REALLY enjoyed the fruit of those people who worked hard with their own heart!

a MG fan since NES.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 2, 2015)

Nollog said:


> Is he dying?
> 
> Sorry I've been out of the loop regarding kojima as I don't enjoy his games.


He's already a demon.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 2, 2015)

From what I played of MGSV, it's a fucking stellar game so far and honestly if it keeps it up, might end up being my favourite MGS game.


----------



## tony_2018 (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm sure Konami ditched him.  They took everything away from him, but he still acts professional about it.  Good man, hope he does a start up.


----------



## Nollog (Sep 2, 2015)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Tried them? And no, he's leaving Konami.


Oh. And yeah.

Dw, next year he'll kickstart a "liquid cog stone". I hear he's been talking to inafune.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Sep 2, 2015)

Nollog said:


> Oh. And yeah.
> 
> Dw, next year he'll kickstart a "liquid cog stone". I hear he's been talking to inafune.


Sounds interesting.


----------



## MhaiderR (Sep 2, 2015)

hmmmmmmm


----------



## Steena (Sep 2, 2015)

Nollog said:


> Is he dying?


No, konami is.


----------



## CathyRina (Sep 2, 2015)

No, Kojima, I have to thank you.
Not only did you released MGSV on my birthday, you also included a birthday event at Mother Base. If not for Metal Gear Solid 2 back in 2001 I would never have the passion for gaming I currently have.
I really hope that Kojima's career as a game director isn't going to end. Now that he isn't at Konami he has the freedom of working on his own ideas without fans begging for MGS sequels.



king_leo said:


> He's already a demon.


Kojima: Konami pulled me to hell, but I'm going even deeper.


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 2, 2015)

Nollog said:


> Is he dying?


I was actually thinking the same thing (even though I've read the comments before watching the movie). Those particular camera shots and cameo's? Check. Melodramatic music? Check. Manhugs? Check. Voice overs? Check. Visit to the family of a former fan? CHECK!

Really...all I was missing was a "PRESS F TO BECOME TOTALLY EMOTIONAL FOR MGS V" overlay. And perhaps it was me, but I had the impression that Hideo had no idea what those English guys were saying*.



*to be honest: I had no idea what that first guest (Kyle Cooper) was saying either...and I DO know English


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Sep 2, 2015)

soulx said:


> From what I played of MGSV, it's a fucking stellar game so far and honestly if it keeps it up, might end up being my favourite MGS game.


Ditto, its quite addictive too.


----------



## jonthedit (Sep 3, 2015)

Never forget Metal Gear Solid: Ground $0 Dollars
( ͠° ͟ʖ ͡°)
NEVER FORGET.
HE TRIED TO SELL ONE MISSION AS A FULL GAME.

On a side note, you should summarize the video... being the OP and all...


----------



## CathyRina (Sep 3, 2015)

jonthedit said:


> Never forget Metal Gear Solid: Ground $0 Dollars
> ( ͠° ͟ʖ ͡°)
> NEVER FORGET.
> HE TRIED TO SELL ONE MISSION AS A FULL GAME.


5 Missions. 6 After Patch. Also he never claimed it to be a full game.
Overpriced, yes, but you're over exaggerating.


----------



## jonthedit (Sep 3, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> 5 Missions. 6 After Patch. Also he never claimed it to be a full game.
> Overpriced, yes, but you're over exaggerating.


No. One mission. 5 rehashed "side missions"
Metal Gear is made to have a story. He had ONE story mission.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 3, 2015)

jonthedit said:


> Never forget Metal Gear Solid: Ground $0 Dollars
> ( ͠° ͟ʖ ͡°)
> NEVER FORGET.
> HE TRIED TO SELL ONE MISSION AS A FULL GAME.
> ...


It was like $10 at release.  On PC anyway.  Lasted 2 hours for me, was a good prequel and setup to everything in MGSV.  Worth.

Besides, it was much more likely Konami's decision to sell it as promo material for MGSV, not Kojima's.


----------



## CathyRina (Sep 3, 2015)

jonthedit said:


> No. One mission. 5 rehashed "side missions"
> Metal Gear is made to have a story. He had ONE story mission.


Problem is that in TPP these rehashed missions are considered main missions and are listed side by side with story missions. Probably canon too. Filler content is still content. You can't proceed in the story without playing these filler missions so you can't simply say "lel rehashed missions don't count" because they actually do count.


----------



## codezer0 (Sep 3, 2015)

Xzi said:


> It was like $10 at release.  On PC anyway.  Lasted 2 hours for me, was a good prequel and setup to everything in MGSV.  Worth.
> 
> Besides, it was much more likely Konami's decision to sell it as promo material for MGSV, not Kojima's.


It was a $50 demo disc everywhere else.

It might be because I was pretty much mentally done with MGS after 4 and seeing Konami try to re-release MGS2 ad infinitum...
It might also be because I tried giving peace walker and portable ops(plus) and couldn't even be interested enough to play more than an hour's worth at all...

But I really had no reason to see why there needed to be an MGS 5 at all. I was given ground zeroes for free, and I did not enjoy it at all.

It had nothing to do with David hayter no longer being the VA for Snake. It had nothing to do with Mr. T-Rex "shouts-at-everything" being the new VA. It probably had a lot to do with it basically ditching everything and trying to ape a mix of CoD and the bad Splinter Cell games. I seriously have not been that turned off that quickly to a game since my first Blind play-through of World of Warcraft.


----------



## jonthedit (Sep 3, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Problem is that in TPP these rehashed missions are considered main missions and are listed side by side with story missions. Probably canon too. Filler content is still content. You can't proceed in the story without playing these filler missions so you can't simply say "lel rehashed missions don't count" because they actually do count.


Sorry, I see we are not on the same page.
I was talking about Ground Zeros. I have yet to play Phantom Pain, which I am hoping is actually worth something.  Even if the filler is forced- that is okay with me so long as the story is metal-gear quality.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 4, 2015)

codezer0 said:


> It had nothing to do with David hayter no longer being the VA for Snake. It had nothing to do with Mr. T-Rex "shouts-at-everything" being the new VA. It probably had a lot to do with it basically ditching everything and trying to ape a mix of CoD and the bad Splinter Cell games. I seriously have not been that turned off that quickly to a game since my first Blind play-through of World of Warcraft.


You really must not have given it much of a shot at all, because the shooting mechanics are nothing like CoD and the stealth mechanics are nothing like Splinter Cell.  With all the positive reviews and praise MGSV is getting, I think it very clearly had a good reason to exist.


----------



## codezer0 (Sep 4, 2015)

Splinter cell to me was about being so good at stealth you could more openly troll the AI. The last entry that did that was Chaos Theory. The last entry that I played in that franchise was blacklist IIRC, which was _such_ a cynical CoD-ification of the game as to turn me off to the franchise completely.

MGS also played up its stealth as the primary way to get stuff done for 80~90% of the game. MGS4 was the first to really allow you to go "shooty shooty bang bang", but it also makes the unforgiveable act of trying - and failing - to _make us like Raiden_ because Kojima was such a self-serving asshole and didn't understand we've hated the fucker since MGS2. Peace Walker and Portable Ops, probably in part by their limited scope, did not ever feel like a natural entry into MGS, and in trying to keep the MGS branding on the box, its attempts to follow to the conventions of the earlier and better entries just made it look modern CoD levels of stupid. And everything that I am seeing in MGS 5 proper, and that I have played in GZ, seems to only reaffirm that.


----------



## CathyRina (Sep 4, 2015)

codezer0 said:


> MGS also played up its stealth as the primary way to get stuff done for 80~90% of the game. MGS4 was the first to really allow you to go "shooty shooty bang bang", but it also makes the unforgiveable act of trying - and failing - to _make us like Raiden_ because Kojima was such a self-serving asshole and didn't understand we've hated the fucker since MGS2. Peace Walker and Portable Ops, probably in part by their limited scope, did not ever feel like a natural entry into MGS, and in trying to keep the MGS branding on the box, its attempts to follow to the conventions of the earlier and better entries just made it look modern CoD levels of stupid. And everything that I am seeing in MGS 5 proper, and that I have played in GZ, seems to only reaffirm that.


Yeah, well, that's just like your opinion, man.
I really don't understand why people get upset for getting more options. No one forces you to play "shooty shooty bang bang". The option only exist for those who prefer to play this way, those who would've probably ignored the game for being purely stealth. And how is trying to make you like something that was flawed before unforgivable? Do you even sequel?


----------



## codezer0 (Sep 5, 2015)

Raiden is a dick-less moron that doesn't even deserve to be compared to (any moniker) Snake. He was absolutely useless in MGS2, and people rightly hated him for basically being the bait and switch of a Metal Gear Solid entry where you could only play as Snake for the equivalent opening cut-scene. Hideo was so convinced that we'd all fall for him immediately, but then got a hissy fit because of the backlash. Then, with MGS4, they tried to make him this animu badass while the ads portrayed Snake as some kind of simpering defeatist, betraying both of their respective characterizations up to this point. Kojima would like us to believe that a man with literally no functioning genitalia could somehow be a father (if you paid attention to the 12+ hours of cut-scenes at all). And then even make a more ridiculous hacky-slashy game specifically for Raiden because DmC (reboot) sold more than two copies.


----------

